# Just noticed..Black gums on Nallah??



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've always thought Nallah had pretty pink gums next to her teeth, maybe some black spotting here and there. Today I happened to notice a bit more black and I see there is a lot of it. More than I ever remembered. Her lips are still nice & pink and the very tops of her gums are pink, but right next to her teeth they are pretty much black. 

Is this normal??? I've read it can be due to age and that it could be to skin pigmentation. 

Here are a couple of pictures, sorry taken with my cell:

























She's eating & drinking fine, seems normal. The only thing thats changed is that she's on antibiotics for Lyme right now.

I made an appt with the vet tomorrow afternoon, just in case. But does this look normal?? Im worried!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Not a big deal. My Abby's gums are almost completely black and have been for years and years.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my malia has black on her gums, more now since starting raw....it's pigmentation.....


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

No biggie. Happens with age. I notice it with all of my dogs, as they get older they get more black pigmentation. CJ's gums were completely black for the last several years of her life.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!! Makes me feel a lot better!

I'll cancel her appointment.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Julie said:


> No biggie. Happens with age. I notice it with all of my dogs, as they get older they get more black pigmentation. CJ's gums were completely black for the last several years of her life.


and age doesn't have to be old age, either...with malia, it started around 4 years old....


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

magicre said:


> and age doesn't have to be old age, either...with malia, it started around 4 years old....


Yeah, Nallah is 4, she'll be 5 in August. So not "old" by any means. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Completely normal...don't panic :thumb:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

JRT's are known to get more freckles as they age, lucky is only 15 months but has already started getting extra freckles on the roof of her mouth and on her throat, it is absolutely normal


----------

